# New Embroidery



## mlandrum (Feb 14, 2017)

Got my new winter coat back today, what ya think??


----------



## jollymon (Feb 18, 2017)

Very nice,  Hope no one thinks your a plumber


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 18, 2017)

jollymon said:


> Very nice,  Hope no one thinks your a plumber


----------

